# Dave Cowans coming as an assistant coach



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Anybody heard about this...story in the paper.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> AUBURN HILLS -- The Pistons are close to adding a Hall of Famer to their staff.
> 
> Dave Cowens, a Hall of Fame player for the Celtics and former coach of the Celtics, Charlotte Hornets and Golden State Warriors, is expected to join Flip Saunders' coaching staff.
> 
> "Nothing is done until it's done," Saunders said. "But we came to the decision that we were going to make our staff as good as we could make it. We weren't going to set any limits. I am real excited about bringing Dave in."


Detroit News

He speaks the truth.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup. Dunno what to make of this, if anything. Not too familiar with his game either, other than him being a great rebounder and part of some killer Celtics teams. 

As a coach, he did fairly well with the Hornets for two years (they overachieved in terms of talent, which tells me that Cowens was doing something right) and had the second worst record in the league with Golden State in 2001 (didn't have that much to work with here, honestly). Probably won't amount to much in the end, though he could be a good influence.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> The Pistons officially added Hall of Famer Dave Cowens to Flip Saunders' coaching staff on Tuesday.
> 
> Cowens comes to Detroit with six years of NBA head-coaching experience with the Golden State Warriors and the then-Charlotte Hornets. He compiled a 161-191 record and led the Hornets to back-to-back 50-win seasons.
> 
> ...


Free Press


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I don't know anything bout this guy really but can you tell me is this part of the article about him? I hope so
Dirtiest Players 



> But the dirtiest player in NBA history was Dave Cowens. Yes, he was skilled. Yes, he was tough. Yet his all-out aggressiveness was frequently mindless and downright sadistic. (In a bar-fight while he was in college, Cowens once bit off a large piece of an antagonist's nose.) Cowens, more than any of his predecessors, was considered by his contemporaries to be the one player whose over-the-top brutality was most likely to send an opponent to the hospital


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Dunno who else it would be. In any case, DAMN.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, that makes it sound like he needs psychiatric evaluation, but I can only hope that makes him a good motivator...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, now that we have Hannibal Lector behind the bench I don't think we'll need to worry about egos getting to big anymore.


----------

